# Hohe GPU-Temperaturen in "einfachen" Spielen



## ATI-Fanboy (9. September 2014)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Spielen die eig. nicht so aufwendig aussehen, die GPU verhältmäßig warm wird. Ich hab als CPU den i7 4770K auf 3,9 Ghz und eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X (ohne OC), bei Guild Wars 2 geht die GPU teilweise auf über 70°. Das gleiche bei der Arche Age Beta, da waren es 75°. Besonders irritierend waren knapp 70° bei Magic: The Gathering, das Spiel ist ja grafisch wirklich nicht aufwendig. Solche Werte bekomme ich sonst bei Assassins Creed: Black Flag, welches ich in Full HD auf fast höchsten Einstellungen spiele oder gemoddetem TES V Skyrim. Die Werte sind noch ok, das weiß ich, aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, wieso die GPU so warm wird. 

LG
Alex


----------



## Systemprofi (9. September 2014)

da sie arbeitet!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2014)

Zwei Gründe:

1.) Wenn die GPU unter Last ist legt sie ihre hohen Taktraten an - das erfordert die entsprechende Betriebsspannung. Die Spannung ist maßgeblich für die Abwärme, sprich selbst wenn die GPU nur 50% ausgelastet ist wird sie doch einen Großteil ihrer Abwärme produzieren da die Spannung die gleiche ist wie bei 100% Last.

2.) (Hauptgrund): Die Temperatur einer Karte ist NICHT linear zu deren Stromverbrauch/Abwärme. Die Lüftersteuerungen der Karte sind so ausgelegt, dass sie eine bestimmte Zieltemperatur halten sollen. Sprich egal ob die Karte jetzt 100, 200 oder 300W verbraucht versucht die Lüftersteuerung sie auf bei dir ~75°C zu halten. Wenn weniger Abwärme ankommt dreht dier Lüfter eben entsprechend langsamer und die Karte bleibt leiser, die Endtemperatur der GPU ist aber in etwa gleich.

Wenn du den Effekt abschalten willst kannste ja mal testweise deine Lüfter im Afterburner auf konstante 70% stellen (das reicht auf jeden Fall) - dann wirst du bei entsprechender Geräuschkulisse sehen, dass die GPU bei Assassins Creed deutlich wärmer wird als bei den 08/15-Spielen - und ohne Last nur wenige Grad von der Raumtemperatur entfernt ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. September 2014)

Schonmal daran gedacht, das die Graka auf Vollast läuft, egal welches Spiel du spielst ??? 

Oder hast du V-sync aktiviert?

Wenn du V-sync aus hast, läuft die Karte auf 100 % und gibt alles her, was sie kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2014)

...zumindest so lange die CPU nicht limitiert.

Stimmt schon, wenn kein FPS-Begrenzer aktiv ist läuft die Karte unter Umständen auch bei deinen 08/15-Spielen auf 100% Last... und produziert eben 400 fps. 

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die hersteller da irgendwo auch einen Riegel vorgeschoben haben, sprich wenn ich bei meiner 780Ti die Energieoptionen auf "ausbalanciert" habe stellt die Karte auch bei CounterStrike keine 999 fps mehr dar sondern drosselt automatisch bei rund 200fps etwas runter bis hin zum 2D-Performance-Takt. Mit vSync ist das in fast allen weniger fordernden Spielen so - Diablo3 beispielsweise läuft problemlos mit irgendwas zwischen 600 und 800 MHz und 0,95v bei konstant 60 fps.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. September 2014)

Bei CS ist doch intern ein FrameLimiter eingebaut, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2014)

Ja, aber den kann man einstellen... oder abstellen. 

Beim ganz alten CS gehts glaube ich wirklich nur bis 100, CS:Source hat die Begrenzung aber nicht, da hab ich auch schon 300+ gesehen wenn man den Limiter vergisst einzustellen.

Ist aber sowieso nur ein Beispiel - alte Klassiker die viele Hundert fps laufen auf neuen Karten gibts ja haufenweise.


----------



## ATI-Fanboy (10. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zwei Gründe:
> 
> 1.) Wenn die GPU unter Last ist legt sie ihre hohen Taktraten an - das erfordert die entsprechende Betriebsspannung. Die Spannung ist maßgeblich für die Abwärme, sprich selbst wenn die GPU nur 50% ausgelastet ist wird sie doch einen Großteil ihrer Abwärme produzieren da die Spannung die gleiche ist wie bei 100% Last.
> 
> ...



Danke, alles klar. Dann werd ich mal Vsync einschalten wo es geht. Ich hab wirklich gedacht, dass die GPU sich an die Anforderung anpasst und nicht die ganze Zeit auf volle Pulle läuft, naja, irgendwann vielleicht :-p


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

Tut sie ja, wenn man ihr sagt dass 60fps genug sind.


----------

